# Honour in this day and age.



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

Honour is a virtue that a culture was built around, it cited every nuance of life and was something worth living or dying for.

What is it today? 
Does it exist any more? 
How does one lead an honourable life?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

You define what it is, what it means and how it is practiced ... to you alone.

Honor isn't decided by committee, popular vote or approval. Honor doesn't care about who is paying attention. It isn't self-serving. It isn't always 'right'. 

It simply is. And given all of that, honorable men and women still will falter, and fall short. It's what you do after the fact that makes the difference.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I believe it's having good core values (loyalty, honesty, integrity etc) and sticking to them. The world around us can change, and so do we, but good core values are the foundation of a good, healthy lifestyle.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Mephisto said*: Honour is a virtue that a culture was built around, it cited every nuance of life and was something worth living or dying for.
> 
> What is it today?
> Does it exist any more?
> How does one lead an honourable life?



The courage to do what is right, no matter what. A belief that your actions represent more than just yourself, the recognition that what you do defines your entire generation. Also, part of the Marine Corps Corps Values. (see Courage and Commitment)

Turning yourself in for doing the wrong thing, even though nobody's looking. A Person of Honor will not Lie, Cheat, Steal, Nor Tolerate Those Who Do.

Owning your own Blunders, righting relationship wrongs without any grass growing under your feet... Not catering to what is popular/ ego boosting....but following a clear conscience in all you put your hands to....being your own man (or woman) -often for the cause of another. 

The wise will take notice & praise an honorable man...an honorable man is a Responsible man -we can count on his word.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

It exists and it's real. There are subcultures which actually require honor of all members, assess one's level of honor, reward those who display honor and punish those who don't. I disagree that "honor" is whatever someone believes it is. Any code of conduct which relies on individual interpretation isn't much of a code and it's bound to fail. To me, "honor" requires that I do the right thing for the right reasons in any situation, regardless of how I happen to feel or who's watching, or what the consequences might be. How does one lead an honorable life? I suppose the easiest way is to have so much respect for yourself that you wouldn't tolerate dishonorable conduct from yourself or even seriously consider it. You'd rather be broke, tortured, lonely, jailed, or even killed than to be dishonored. Another helpful device would be to realize you aren't alone and you aren't the center of the universe. Your conduct affects your parents, your kids, your spouse, your employer, your workmates, etc. They will share the burden (or rewards) of your conduct decisions.


----------



## old_soldier (Jul 17, 2012)

Honour is the cornerstone of my profession at my rank level. We deal with situations every day that test our honour, integrity, and loyalty. Honour manifests itself in an individual that is trustworthy, respectful to themselves, their peers, their friends and family andthe institutions of their society. An honourable person is true to their word and promises. A person of honour has moral courage and is disciplined enough to overcome temptation. Honourable people are held in the highest esteems. Honourable people are honest and loyal to family values. Honour insists that personal integrity and allegiance to moral principles is forthright in their day to day living. Honour is being duty bound to your family members and faithful to your commitments in fulfilling your responsibilities. An honourable person is pure in heart and deed. Honour comes with adhering fully to the moral code and the law of the land. 

This looks like a difficult creed to follow, but its not. Most people do this every day and don't even think about it. Because of their duty to family and friends, their courage to do the RIGHT thing, even when nobody is watching, dishonesty and cheating is not part of their lives.

Honour and integrity go hand in hand. To have integrity one has to have unconditional and steadfast commitment to a principled approach to meeting your obligations while being responsible and accountable for your actions.

Accordingly, being a person of integrity calls for honesty, the avoidance of deception and adherence to high ethical standards as dictated by the society in which you live. Integrity insists that your actions be consistent with established codes of conduct and institutional values. It specifically requires
transparency in actions, speaking and acting with honesty and candour, the pursuit of truth regardless of personal consequences, and a dedication to fairness and justice. It also manifests an air of respect for other people and the institutions of a society. Integrity must especially be expected in society’s leaders, because of the powerful effect of their personal example on the people of that society. Quite simply put, integrity is being trusted to do the right thing at the right time, even when nobody is watching.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

old_soldier said:


> Quite simply put, integrity is being trusted to do the right thing at the right time, even when nobody is watching.


A characteristic that simply doesn't get a lot of press, and is woefully under-appreciated, not that appreciation is ever the driving force of one's display of integrity.

It fundamentally defines the individual.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Want to see what it looks like? Find a group of career Noncommissioned Officers.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

It seems to me these days people decide what's right and wrong based on whether they can get away with it of not. i.e. if no one will find out it's OK...if you will get caught and punished it's wrong. 

...not my idea on honour and integrity.

I like the quote, "Quite simply put, integrity is being trusted to do the right thing at the right time, even when nobody is watching".


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephisto said:


> . . . What is it today? . . . .


It is the same as it was 100, 500, 1,000 or 2,000 years ago. 



Mephisto said:


> . . . .Does it exist any more? . . . .


Yes.



Mephisto said:


> . . . .How does one lead an honourable life?


At its most core base, an individual must challenge his/her actions and behavior to pass the muster of the edict our Judeo/Christian culture has identified as the “Golden Rule”.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

I know I'm so old I may be completely out of it, but I thought I remembered honor being mentioned in a lot of people's wedding vows


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> I know I'm so old I may be completely out of it, but I thought I remembered honor being mentioned in a lot of people's wedding vows


Details.


----------



## old_soldier (Jul 17, 2012)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> I know I'm so old I may be completely out of it, but I thought I remembered honor being mentioned in a lot of people's wedding vows


Not so old my friend, its still there. "To love, honour and cherish..." Trouble is, far too many people today have very little respect for themselves and each other, their word is no longer their bond. It seems that today "feeling good" and "living the fantasy" has superceded honour and respect, and when someone holds someone else who has forsaken their word accountable, they are are seen as unreasoable or the bad guy.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> I know I'm so old I may be completely out of it, but I thought I remembered honor being mentioned in a lot of people's wedding vows


Honoring dysfunction is intractable over the long term.


----------

